# Scary bark on command?



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Is it possible to teach a dog to make a loud, scary bark at someone, but not to encourage any aggression from the dog? I think it'd be a nice little trick for Jupiter to have. I'm not intending to do any protection or bitework stuff at this point. He does know SPEAK but it's his playful bark and not the powerful one he uses at the doorbell or a serious alert.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I taught Sabs to do it. It's a surprisingly useful trick, even for a PPD. I used a "tssst" as a cue and basically taught her to bark at the door and then removed the door, figuratively.
I used the door because as you said it's a scarier bark. I used a cue that was quiet because that was what I wanted. 
So I would tsst, have my help ring or knock, reward the bark. Once I was consistently seeing the immediate bark on my cue, I just increased the time to the door knock and eventually faded it.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I taught Sabs to do it. It's a surprisingly useful trick, even for a PPD. I used a "tssst" as a cue and basically taught her to bark at the door and then removed the door, figuratively.
> I used the door because as you said it's a scarier bark. I used a cue that was quiet because that was what I wanted.
> So I would tsst, have my help ring or knock, reward the bark. Once I was consistently seeing the immediate bark on my cue, I just increased the time to the door knock and eventually faded it.


Excellent, I thought about using the doorbell as a bridge cue. I will get on that.

The GSD bark is so scary!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, we taught it to a dog we used to have. Got a big throaty bark out of him for the word "Guard" but to him it was just a trick and no real aggression at all.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Yes, we taught it to a dog we used to have. Got a big throaty bark out of him for the word "Guard" but to him it was just a trick and no real aggression at all.


What method did you use to teach it, if I may ask?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I taught Guy to bark with frustration. At first I just marked and rewarded any vocalization and built up to marking only a bark then only multiple barks. Then I put it on cue and only rewarded barking when I asked for it. I also taught him to do a silent snap as well.


----------

